# Strato Bucket Seat Mounting Torque



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hellow everyone, happy new year.

Does anyone know what the torque specs are for bucket seats for a '69 GTO, and for the seatbelt anchor bolts?


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

'68 fisher body manual (pg 15dash58) says seat belts anchored with 1/2"-13 UNC 2A bolts get 24-45 ft-lbs. 

There was no specified torque for the nuts (on studs) that hold the bucket seats. I always use the snug plus ~1/2 turn in those situations.


----------

